# 1/2 man, 1/2 boy



## fishchaser2 (Apr 27, 2007)

This came to my email today -- just had to pass it on at this site. We do need to continually pray for our troops everywhere.


*I**f you read this, you WILL forward it on.* *
*
*The average age of the military man is 19 years. *
*He is a short haired, tight-muscled kid who,*
​
*under normal circumstances is considered by*​*society as half man, half boy. Not yet dry behind*​*the ears, not old enough to buy a beer, but old*​*enough to die for his country. He never really*​*cared much for work and he would rather wax*​*his own car than wash his father's, but he has*​*never collected unemployment either.* *
*










*He's a recent High School graduate; he was probably*​*an average student, pursued some form of sport*​*activities, drives a ten year old jalopy, and has a*​*steady girlfriend that either broke up with him when*​*he left, or swears to be waiting when he returns from*​*half a world away. He listens to rock and roll or hip-hop*​*or rap or jazz or swing and a 155mm howitzer.* *
*
*He is 10 or 15 pounds lighter now than when he*​*was at home because he is working or fighting*​*from before dawn to well after dusk. He has*​*trouble spelling, thus letter writing is a pain for him,*​*but he can field strip a rifle in 30 seconds and*​*reassemble it in less time in the dark. He can recite*​*to you the nomenclature of a machine gun or grenade*​*launcher and use either one effectively if he must.

He digs foxholes and latrines and can*​*apply first aid like a professional.

He can march until he is told to stop,*​*or stop until he is told to march. 
*









*He obeys orders instantly and without hesitation,*​*but he is not without spirit or individual dignity. *​*He is self-sufficient.

He has two sets of fatigues: he washes one and wears*​*the other. He keeps his canteens full and his feet dry.* *
*
*He sometimes forgets to brush his teeth, but never*​*to clean his rifle. He can cook his own meals, mend*​*his own clothes, and fix his own hurts.* *
*
*If you're thirsty, he'll share his water with you; if you*​*are hungry, his food. He'll even split his ammunition*​*with you in the midst of battle when you run low.

He has learned to use his hands like weapons*​*and weapons like they were his hands.

He can save your life - or take it, because that is his job.

He will often do twice the work of a civilian, *​*draw half the pay, and still find ironic humor in it all.

He has seen more suffering and death than he should have in his short lifetime.* *
*










*He has wept in public and in private, for friends*​*who have fallen in combat and is unashamed.

He feels every note of the National Anthem vibrate*​*through his body while at rigid attention, while*​*tempering the burning desire to 'square-away ' those*​*around him who haven't bothered to stand,*​*remove their hat, or even stop talking.

In an odd twist, day in and day out, far from*​*home, he defends their right to be disrespectful.

Just as did his Father, Grandfather, and Great-*​*grandfather, he is paying the price for our*​*freedom. Beardless or not, he is not a boy.*​*He is the American Fighting Man that has*​*kept this country free for over* *200 years**. 
*









*He has asked nothing in return, except*​*our friendship and understanding. 
Remember him, always, for he has earned our*​*respect and admiration with his blood.

And now we even have women over there in*​*danger, doing their part in this tradition of going*​*to War when our nation calls us to do so.

As you go to bed tonight, remember this shot. . .

A short lull, a little shade and a picture of*​*loved ones in their helmets.* 










*Prayer wheel for our military... please don't*​*break it Please send this on after a short prayer.* *

Prayer Wheel*​
*

**"Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands. 
Protect them as they protect us. 
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts* *
**they perform for us in our time of need. Amen."* *

*
*When you receive this, please stop for a moment*

*and say a prayer for our ground troops in*​*Afghanistan, sailors on ships, and airmen*​*in the air, and for those in Iraq .

There is nothing attached... 
This can be very powerful... 
*
*Of all the gifts you could give a US Soldier,*​*Sailor, Coastguardsman, Marine, 
or Airman, prayer is the very best one.* *
*
*I can't break this one, sorry. 
Pass it on to everyone and pray**.* *
*







​


​
​
​


​
​

​


----------

